# my band--folk-psych-prog-rock



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

We're called the space cadets.
we have a bit of a celtic influence as well.
enjoy!
www.unsigned.com/thespacecadets


----------



## crguitar411 (Dec 18, 2007)

Reminds me of Romanza .. very nice


----------



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

crguitar411 said:


> Reminds me of Romanza .. very nice


sweet mang, thanks.
who's romanza  ?


----------

